
Humble GameMaker Rebundle includes games and their source code - kderbe
https://www.humblebundle.com/gamemaker-rebundle
======
kderbe
It's uncommon for commercially successful games to also release their source
code. But I wonder: when a game is made by a small team or solo developer,
without any intent during development to release the source code, how likely
is it that the source code will be useful to others?

There's also no mention of code licenses or use of game assets, both of which
seem like important details.

